# My Bristtlenose pleco



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanx. yup, not bad for an old digital camera.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Does that "bubble thing" in the back make a lot of noise?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

those don't look like bubbles


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yea, its a bubble wand, no the pump to it is quiet


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy said:


> those don't look like bubbles


It just looks funny because its a pic :-D


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup, i no longer use an airator in any of my tanks, clouds up the water


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow very well captured shots!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Matt201985 said:


> Yup, i no longer use an airator in any of my tanks, clouds up the water


Hzve you tried the check valve ( i think thats what its called) You can regulate how much bubbles come out


----------

